# Hitler's racing car for sale.



## v2 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Paris:* Christie's auction house is set to put on auction this coming February a racing car that was designed by German engineer Ferdinand Porsche after a personal request from Adolf Hitler. 
The car, a 1939 Auto Union D-Type, thought to be one of only two in existence, is expected the become the most expensive car ever sold on auction. 
Porsche created the car, which was considered revolutionary for its time, at the request of the Nazi dictator, who wanted to show off the superiority of the Reich's auto industry. 
The car indeed succeeded in fulfilling its purpose, and won a Grand Prix race in Belgrade, several months before World War 2 broke out. 
Nearly all D-Types were destroyed during the war, but this one was taken to Russia by the Red Army for its technological secrets to be studied. The D-Type was later forgotten, and was almost destroyed some 30 years ago. 
A soviet car enthusiast salvaged the vehicle, which later found its way to England, where it has been restored. 
Christie's hopes that the D-Type breaks the record price that was paid for a car at auction, held by a 1931 Bugatti Type 41 Royale Sports Coupe - sold for 5.5 million British pounds in the late 1980s. 
The seller of "Hitler's car" prefers to remain anonymous.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 5, 2006)

wow didn't know hitler had Porshe build a car for him, besides the Beetle.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice! I'm sure it will go for more than the current record just because of its history.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2006)

The Beetle was a Czech design that the Nazis stole...

Those Auto Unions are fantastic cars...credit to the people who raced them for hours with zero safety equipment and speeds getting on for 200mph...


----------

